# Wacom Bamboo touch tablet, any good?



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2012)

So i was recently looking into buying my first tablet, been wanting to for a while. Anyway my dad showed me this one on ebay ending in 4 minutes with no bids, heard wacom was a good make and it seemed very cheap so i snapped it up, first and only bidder.

It was only after i noticed it didnt say the size or make of it, just that it was a Wacom Bamboo touch, are they any good?

I hate never having the right coloured pencils, constantly sharpening, and smudgy rubbers so hopefully this'll be better than that at least.

Here's the one i won i think. 

http://www.coated.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Wacom-Bamboo-Touch.jpg


----------



## Anubite (Aug 19, 2012)

I just bought one actually. After using my friends at her house and doing some research, it is worth it being I got mine 50% off. It's ambidextrous and the sensitivity is good and easy to adjust. It's not a huge pad, but it doesn't need to be.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> So i was recently looking into buying my first tablet, been wanting to for a while. Anyway my dad showed me this one on ebay ending in 4 minutes with no bids, heard wacom was a good make and it seemed very cheap so i snapped it up, first and only bidder.
> 
> It was only after i noticed it didnt say the size or make of it, just that it was a Wacom Bamboo touch, are they any good?
> 
> ...



It's a navigational tablet. If you're looking for a drawing one, get one with a stylus.

Also I recommend at least a medium size to avoid RSI

Also digital isn't the same as traditional. What you're swapping for some problems, still brings you more. I find it just as time consuming as traditional, and some ways more. 

Anyways, even this kind of tablet http://amzn.com/B004C4ZT0G can do wonders.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2012)

Well fuck...
I was in the middle of an epic game i couldnt pause at the time, had like 4 minutes left seemed to be going cheap and my dad was saying how much of a good deal it was, thanks anyway >_<


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2012)

You should be able to buy a pen for it though. http://www.wacom.asia/bamboo-tablets/bamboo-pen-and-touch
Check the auction and see if it comes with the pen.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 20, 2012)

My husband has a small Wacom touch tablet and I've taken it with me to draw, since my Wacom is too large to carry comfortably.
It's worked fine for me, and included a pen. But maybe they've "updated" their product since?
Because some of these reviews are pretty bad: http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-CTT460-Bamboo-Touch-Tablet/dp/B002OOWC38


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2012)

Thaily said:


> My husband has a small Wacom touch tablet and I've taken it with me to draw, since my Wacom is too large to carry comfortably.
> It's worked fine for me, and included a pen. But maybe they've "updated" their product since?
> Because some of these reviews are pretty bad: http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-CTT460-Bamboo-Touch-Tablet/dp/B002OOWC38



There is a "Pen and Touch" and "Touch". In other words, 2 different products that people confuse as 1. In retail terms, these are different SKUs

The Touch does not include the pen. They're a big navigational pad.



Toraneko said:


> You should be able to buy a pen for it though. http://www.wacom.asia/bamboo-tablets/bamboo-pen-and-touch
> Check the auction and see if it comes with the pen.



I would not rely on doing that. As I stated the touch is a navigational pad. It may not even have the detection for stylus input. Buy a Pen and Touch or go with a Monoprice if you want the bigger space at the same price.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, then we have the pen&touch, which works fine really.
People just starting out digitally don't need a large pad right away, if they really like it they can always upgrade later.


----------

